# Are any of the following G-Scale locomotives made?



## jonmyrlebailey (Sep 3, 2011)

In accurate scale models and DCC

1. GM/EMD SD402-T-2 tunnel motor
2. Baldwin Consolidation steam engine w/ tender
3. GM/EMD GP-38
4. GM/EMD SW-1500 switcher
5. GM/EMD GP-7 and 9 road switching
6. GM/EMD SD45


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

USA Trains made the GP 7/9, also a switcher and other diesels. Try their website. Aristocraft made the Consolidation but they are out of business.


----------

